# time frame on boots packing out?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Stop whining until you lose a toe nail. Until then, suck it up and you'll be fine.

My Kaiju have over 30 days on them and they still hurt a little when I don't trim my nails down and do to much walking instead of riding.

You'll be fine


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i've already lose both my toe nails many times from toe jams playing b-ball.. so basically its dead i know i'll be fine,just hoping that it would get better.it won't stop me from riding though


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

That's more like it ( =

It'll pack out and you'll be happy, or they won't and you'll be pissed. Let's just say if you hit 40 days in those boots and they aren't comfy, that's about all your gonna get


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

2110 32 focus boas, iirc they took about 10-12 times out to get halfway comfortable and last year added jbars and butterflies and this I have added new foot beds. They are indeed stiff and not quite as comfortable as my old 305's but are stiffer. Are you using the inner lace to really tighten around your ankle and therefore pulling your foot to the back of the boot? And have you considered going to the shop and having them re-heat molded with a bigger toecap.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i use the inner lace to tigthen up but not really that tight but snug. i did have to add j bars or butterflies because of heel lift.but i have not have the shop re-heat molded my boots with a bigger toe cap,i might have to try that and see what happens.thanks.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

well, i had my boots re-heat molded with a XL toe cap last night and tried it this morning and it worked!! though there is still a really SLIGHT tightness,it was much better.I'm sure the rest will pack out as time goes but,its so much better riding today.thanks for the advise guys:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

